
Ask HN: Majority of Bitcoin mining can give you control over the block chain - onecooldev24
Is is true that if a agent controls majority of the miners on the bitcoin network he&#x2F;she can control the blockchain?
======
sharemywin
[https://learncryptography.com/cryptocurrency/51-attack](https://learncryptography.com/cryptocurrency/51-attack)

~~~
sharemywin
Here's a list of other attacks:

[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Weaknesses)

------
PaulHoule
Yes

